# Graveyard Name



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Help me! I'm having trouble coming up with a name for the graveyard in my Haunted Forest. The main idea, or theme this year (they will see a skit that tells this story) is that the forest is enchanted and ruled by the creatures, who, under the spell of the witches, must kill everyone who dares enter the forest. They will die at the hands of the forest creatures, being burnt to a crisp by the dragon, eaten alive by the goblins, etc. When they first go through the forest gates the cemetery is there. The tombstones have epitaphs explaining how each mortal that has entered the forest died, such as RAN TOO FAST next to another stone that says WALKED TOO SLOW, BURNT TO A CRISP, YOU ARE NEXT, WE SAVED YOU A PLACE, EATEN ALIVE, etc. After they read these, they will walk down through the forest where they will meet a fire breathing dragon, the witches, etc. I am having the worst time thinking of a name for the Graveyard, it's all set up and there's a big empty sign waiting for me to paint it, and it's HAUNTING ME!!!!!! This all takes place in the woods at a campground with a lake. We considered THE LAST RESORT, because it is kind of a resort area, but that's not scary enough. Any suggestions? I looked all over for a website with cemetery names, but all I can find is funny epitaphs. Thanks boys and ghouls!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## Jselph (Oct 17, 2003)

How about taking a cue from the story and call it Witch Lake Cemetary?


----------



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

forsaken cemetary?

the world is a vampyr


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

"Woodrest cemetary", "Fallen Angel cemetery". Or for something extreme, "Satan's Boneyard".


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Look around for inspiration.
Like your street name(as suggested by others) in my topic "cemetery names".
how about 
"Sunny Side Up"
with a note at the bottom 
"everyboby here is buried face down".
That is one of my favorite (Sonny Cydeup) tombstones.

I'll be lurking for you.


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

i need help with a graveyard name too. 

sincerly, 
Phantom.

"halloween is coming soon"


----------

